# Fuchsia Kidded!!! Pics added pg3



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuchsia was bred on 10-1 and 10-6 last fall putting her on 150 days due by the 10-6 date. She was not bred again. Both times she was bred to Revelation. She's kidded early both times she's kidded here before. In 2007 she went on 146 and last year she went on 147. So its odd she's on 150 today!

She is doing great, considering her girth. Ha! Both times I checked her ligaments in the barn they were GONE. However, when I put her up in the stall and she went to work on her alfalfa, I checked again. I thought I felt one low then. :hair: I don't know what to think!

Here she is from 3PM in the barn...









































Here is her udder on 2-27 day 145 for her...









Now her udder from today 3-4, day 150...

















She's definitely close. When will she go????????

I've decided just to stall her the rest of the day today since I can't see her hanging out in the barn and she's hard to catch anyway. Think pink, she's our "buck producer". 2005 twin bucks, 2006 triplet bucks, 2007 triplets 1 doe and 2 bucks, last year triplets 1 doe and 2 bucks. We need does!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

OMG! She has a gorgeous udder! I would be in 7th heaven milking an udder like that!  She looks posty to me Ashley, if thats the case then she'll deliver before the day is over.

And :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

I'm going to say quads-2 does, 2 bucks. I hope she has them soon so she doesn't drive ya bonkers.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

she is HUGE WOW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Wow is she BIG!!!! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :boy: :baby: The last one you can pick :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

:girl: :girl: :girl: ray:

Xcell's ligs were all weird too and then bam, kiddos. So I bet Fushia is just fooling with you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Oh joy. What will I do??? Getting ready to go feed this evening and see how she's looking now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Hubby and I neither one felt ligaments. Hope she waits till tomorrow but you know how that goes. LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Sounds like we both have a long night ahead of us. :coffee2:  :cheers:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

wow.... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: she is huge......


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Wow, shes so huge I may have her kids in Arkansas cause when she goes, shes going to EXPLODE. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

I still think before midnight!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Well she is favoring a corner but have seen no contractions. She's a wee bit restless but for her girth she's really calm and reserved. So I just don't know if it'll be anytime soon.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Holy Cow ....I mean Holy Goat.....she's gigantic!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*



powderhooves said:


> Holy Cow ....I mean Holy Goat.....she's gigantic!


 :ROFL: :ROFL:

No kidding. I can not believe that utter has not busted open.

She can not hold out much longer. I say she will go friday.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151 Contractions!!!*

Well we're still waiting this AM. She's curled up in her corner. Looks like a huge beach ball.  She likes to kid during the afternoon so maybe she will today. Going down to check her in just a few minutes! Maybe she'll be mush and ready soon. Its finally going to be in the low 60s today. I'm really looking forward to that.

Oh.... I had a dream last night about Fuchsia kidding! LOL She beat me to the punch on one kid, which was gold/white doe, then spit a second out and it was another gold doe. Busy cleaning them and she shot a buckskin doe out at me. The she delivered her last and it was two boys at the same time! Both black and white. Go figure. Talk about wanting to see some babies! Shoot, when you're dreaming about it you're a goner. LOL


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Oh!!! I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for babies soon!!! :leap: Can't wait to see pics of them! Wouldn't it be neat if your dream came true! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

LOL That's mean bottle babies for sure! I think quads could be possible if she agrees, but I could have SWORE in '07 she would have quads and nope, she had triplets. So I figure we'll get triplets again. Just hope there's either 2 or 3 does this time. 

Well at feeding this AM she was a bit more mushy perhaps but she never gets like Anna did were her whole rear end turns to mush. She loses the ligaments and gets a bit mushy and then starts contracting. I bedded her stall down with more straw so she's going through that eating tid bits. Wrack is fully of hay but they always want to nit pick the straw too. LOL Now she's eating her alfalfa pellets. So we'll see. Hope she does go around midday today. Its going to be 60 today!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

60! That's it I'm moving to SC. It was 8 degrees here again at 6am. Here's some ray: for a safe delivery SOON. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Yeah I love the warmth but it gets extremely hot and humid in the summer.

Well Fuchsia talked to me when I was down this AM feeding. Now this is a doe who DOES NOT TALK. She's silent. Keeps her peace.  Anyway, and she was just now looking to see if the gate was open. VERY ODD for her. She loves her stall and isn't one to question being put up. So maybe....... I'm hoping !!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Well...looks like my "bet" was way off! Come on Fuschia!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Heck I think I'll be doing good if she kids before todays out! She's been settling between two spots in her stall. The left back corner and the right back corner. Right now she's in the right one. Her leg is FINALLY sticking out from under her so I think we "might" be having contractions. Gosh I hope so!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Goodness gracious she is dragging it out


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Yes and driving me crazy! :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

It will be well worth the "extended" wait!! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 150, When will she kid????? Photos from today!!!*

Well we're finally seeing rump arching contractions. She's very close....


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151, Contractions!!!*

I'm feeling Quads!!! wouldnt four girls just be dream?! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: lets get a move on girly with all your baby girls!  She has a beautiful udder, btw, Ashley.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151, Contractions!!!*

Well.....Do we have babies yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151, Contractions!!!*

I thought she would have gone before Ghost!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151, Contractions!!!*

I hope we have babies. Waiting impatiently for pictures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Day 151, Contractions!!!*

Just came in from the barn, no pictures yet but we do have babies! Fuchsia decided to get down to business and quickly delivered a healthy beautiful dark buckskin and white :boy: . Yes a buckling. Ok, Fuchsia normally has triplets or has the last 3 times in a row so there's still a chance for a doe or two yet. The second kid to come came all wrong. I had to go in and push it back when it had tried to come with another kid. Managed to get it coming by itself but was holding a rear leg by itself. No other hock to get ahold of. Just pulled finally and out it came. It never moved in the birth canal so I thought it would be dead. Luckily however, it took a big breath. Yes! So I cleared its face off really well. A second dark buckskin and white kid. Checked and its another :boy: . Ok, so now I'm down to 1 chance left for a doeling. Fuchsia started pushing again so I watched and waited. Saw a hoof and tongue. Out came the last kid. This one is gold and white instead of the dark buckskin. Quickly cleared its face and looked. Yay a :girl: ! Wow what a relief to have this kidding over with. Or was it? Nope, Fuchsia started pushing again! This time I was shocked! She's always this huge and never has more than triplets! So I watch and sure enough there's a foot. Out slipped kid #4 and its another dark buckskin with white. Get its face cleared and check. A :boy: . Sneaky Fuchsia outdid herself in numbers this year producing 4 healthy babies but 3 are bucks! So much for my dream of a doe litter from Fuchsia. LOL

So we have our first set of quads this year and its :boy: :boy: :girl: :boy: in order of birth. The 3 boys are almost identical but I found a way to tell them apart. First born has a white ring around his snout. Second born has no white on his snout, just a white chin. Third buck has a white smudge on one side. Shew! I'm wiped out!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

Congrats on the litter! At least you got a doe!

Can't wait for some pictures. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

oh boy a buck year for sure! congrats on the litter :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

Congratulations on all the babies :balloons: :balloons: arty: arty: arty: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

Buck year is an understatement.

Hallelujah :boy: :boy:
Anna :boy:
Minuet :boy: :girl: :girl:
Fuchsia :boy: :boy: :girl: :boy:

Now for the 3 I've sold bred:
Civil :boy: :boy: :girl:
Blessing :boy: :girl:
Hera :boy:

Yikes. Last year started off with does and turned buck and then was doe again. Were's my doe streak for this year?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

Congrats on the quads!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

:shocked: At least there was one :girl: ! Thank goodness all are healthy....and that you were with her! Can't wait to see these babies :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia Kidded!!!*

Here's a couple pictures. I had to go back down to see the babies and to get the placenta up. So I took the camera with me. There's a couple with strait legs that need to work out. The buck I pulled has a very hyper rear leg, but its not even the leg I pulled. Anyway, so we'll watch them and work them out tomorrow.

I tried to get a picture with all 4 in it...









Here's some very simple individual shots. I'll get better ones tomorrow once I'm rested and they're all fluffy and better on their feet.

Z7 has the white loop around his snout...









Z8, the one I had to pull. He has definite moonspots, no white on top of snout, just chin...









Z9 the doeling...









Z10 the last buckling, has white smudge on one side of snout...









Ok and I'm heading to bed. :ZZZ:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cute babies. Is it my imagination/trick of the camera, but it looks like all the boys have really long snouts/noses and the little girls is really short.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Night Ashley! Congrats on 4 beautiful kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are adorable!!  Congrats! What a colorful family!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! They are all so very cute!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I like that the girl looks to be the same color as mom with a little extra added flash!
What color is the daddy? You know I'm a sucker for buckskins


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

crocee said:


> Very cute babies. Is it my imagination/trick of the camera, but it looks like all the boys have really long snouts/noses and the little girls is really short.


Nope, everyone looks the same. As a matter of fact, we didn't get any runts in this litter either. All 4 are almost exactly the same size. The doelings face wasn't turned towards the camera like the boys were. I was trying to get pics of their snouts to show the differences and to remind myself in the morning who was who and how to tell. LOL



BetterBuckskins said:


> I like that the girl looks to be the same color as mom with a little extra added flash!
> What color is the daddy? You know I'm a sucker for buckskins


Funny thing, Fuchsia carries black and Revelation's dam is gold/white and sire was Buckskin with lots of spotting. But his sire carries black so he either gave Revelation buckskin or black. So we had to wait and see. Well Revelation himself is heavly spotted red/white. 75% chance of gold kids then, shocking we got just 1 of 4! Which means Rev carries buckskin and gave it to all 3 of his sons and Fuchsia gave black to all 3 of her sons. The doeling could carry gold, black or buckskin depending on who gave her the gold and what other gene was given to her. For example. If Fuchsia gave her gold then she either got gold or buckskin from Rev. If Rev gave her the gold then she either got gold or black from Fuchsia. We'll have to wait and see on that. I do love color genetics. Shocks the dickens out of me that Rev and Hallelujah have moonspots! HA! Now I wonder if its Stedman or Faith that gave them moonspots. If its Faith then we may see more moonspots next week when she kids. If its Stedman, then we probably just never saw them on his polka dotted coat. LOL


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, a couple of us were right on the quads at least . Congrats!!! I'm glad you got at least one doe out of the deal. And they are all very colorful. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!

I've added new dry photos to the photo section...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7699


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Sooooooo cute!! Congrats on the QUADS!! :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they're adorable! and 4 at once! woo!

LW


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Too cute and lovely!


----------

